# Everglades Tarpon Guides



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Capt Chris Conant or Capt John Stark, both Greta guys and very at their job!


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

I’ve fished with Mark before. We fished out of flamingo and threw plugs in late September and caught fish all day. I know he’s having issues with his egret but me and another buddy had a great day out there on his silver king! Would go for it


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Capt Bob Lemay...an ambassador on this [email protected]


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the mention and for anyone interested, once the weather settles down (the Park never shut down for Ian at all...) we should be in our "second season" for big fish... It will last only the first three weeks of October when everything is feeding up on all the inshore bait then come to a quick end with our first cold night - most years that's somewhere close to a week before Halloween... On that night all the big fish will scoot back out into the Gulf - and not come back in until the water warms up again in early winter, up in Whitewater and nearby bays and rivers...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Need to amend my last post since the Park is in fact shutdown and we're locked out... here's what I wrote on another site...

Down here in south Florida we got very lucky and it missed us mostly... except for the storm surge which beat up the lower Keys and the entire area of the coastal Everglades as it passed by. During the storm's passage, the Park (Everglades National Park) had their gates open and I was surprised... After the storm passed, last night they shut down the Park completely, locked the gate (only one road and one gate into the Park - the road to Flamingo....) and won't open again until they can do a full damage assessment... Along with that I've tried today (Thursday) to make a few calls into Everglades City / Chokoloskee , the northwestern boundary of the Park, about thirty miles east of Marco Island and Naples - with no success at all.... I've heard, second hand only, that both the town and the island got flooded.... Not surprising since most of it is very low lying and it doesn't take much to cover it with a storm surge... Will post up when I hear differently... The folks in that area, the Ten Thousand Islands are hardy souls who will get things up and running again as quickly as possible. Visitors and commercial fishing are their sole source of income and very few, it any can qualify for insurance -if they could even afford it.... Nothing like living in a flood zone that gets hit over and over again....


----------



## todd.wimberley (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all the help, folks.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Mark would be a great choice and on my short list if I was looking to target tarpon on spinning, I’ve always seen him on fish no matter the conditions.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Need to amend my last post since the Park is in fact shutdown and we're locked out... here's what I wrote on another site...
> 
> Down here in south Florida we got very lucky and it missed us mostly... except for the storm surge which beat up the lower Keys and the entire area of the coastal Everglades as it passed by. During the storm's passage, the Park (Everglades National Park) had their gates open and I was surprised... After the storm passed, last night they shut down the Park completely, locked the gate (only one road and one gate into the Park - the road to Flamingo....) and won't open again until they can do a full damage assessment... Along with that I've tried today (Thursday) to make a few calls into Everglades City / Chokoloskee , the northwestern boundary of the Park, about thirty miles east of Marco Island and Naples - with no success at all.... I've heard, second hand only, that both the town and the island got flooded.... Not surprising since most of it is very low lying and it doesn't take much to cover it with a storm surge... Will post up when I hear differently... The folks in that area, the Ten Thousand Islands are hardy souls who will get things up and running again as quickly as possible. Visitors and commercial fishing are their sole source of income and very few, it any can qualify for insurance -if they could even afford it.... Nothing like living in a flood zone that gets hit over and over again....


Bob, 
How did everyone make out?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve seen photos of both Everglades City and Chokoloskee… The photo of Outdoor Resorts shows nothing but water from the office all the way to the boat ramp. You can’t see the ramp, the parking lot… or the roadway at all just water everywhere…very bad news. The photos of Everglades City show three to four feet of water everywhere (after it drained off a bit from the six feet plus at the peak)…

Will be a while before motels are open again… on the other hand Port of the Islands is open for business - but it will be a day or two before the water goes down enough to be able to access the boat ramp.
The one photo I’ve seen of Flamingo shows the parking lot for the inside ramp partially flooded - but it doesn’t matter since the entire Park is locked down and won’t open until after they do a “damage assessment”. I wouldn’t want to guess when that would be, knowing the Park. I’ve been a permitted guide there since 1996. - and they’re never in a hurry to do anything…


----------

